# What do you girls think?



## Jayden'sMummy

Ok so most of you all know about the troubles I've had with Jayden's daddy. I realized *I* had to be the one to make the moves. 
So i decided ok after all the chances I've given him he shouldn't deserve any more because of the way he has treated me an hasn't showed any affection towards our baby at all, but then the more i thought i decided to give him ONE! last chance before baby is actually born. 

Since i can't speak directly to Adam because of his mum and dad (and there whole idea of me putting ideas in Adam's head), i text Adam's mum and told her i wanted us all to meet up and discuss what was going to be done once baby is born. 
That was about...2 hours ago and still no word back off them! :hissy:

Once again I'm made to look like the prick for making the first move :dohh: 
Have i done the right thing or have i just been sucked in again and getting made to look like a fool :( xxxx


----------



## brownhairedmom

No, you had to try. This just proves once again that you stepped up to be the better person and they didn't do anything. I think you did the right thing.


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

:hugs:

I think I probably would've done the same you know. I'm forever making the first move about various things and wish I could stop myself but I can't help it.

Just take it as the final message that he truly isn't going to be a part of Jayden's life. Just text them when he's born if you like and leave it at that. By that stage all your attention will be on Jayden anyway.

Saying that, it could just be that they haven't got the message yet.


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

:hugs: Thanks Rae, just feel like no matter how hard am trying I'm still the bad one! x


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

~ Vicky ~ said:


> :hugs:
> 
> I think I probably would've done the same you know. I'm forever making the first move about various things and wish I could stop myself but I can't help it.
> 
> Just take it as the final message that he truly isn't going to be a part of Jayden's life. Just text them when he's born if you like and leave it at that. By that stage all your attention will be on Jayden anyway.
> 
> Saying that, it could just be that they haven't got the message yet.

But the thing is, me + his mum were textin each other anyway cos she asked why i kept tryin to get hold of adam .. i mean come on durrr! :dohh: bit obvious isnt it? so then i text her sayin i wanted us all to meet up i get NO replies x


----------



## nikky0907

No,you acted maturely and responsibly...you gave him one last shot...He has nobody to blame but himself now.


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Rachel16+Bump said:


> But the thing is, me + his mum were textin each other anyway cos she asked why i kept tryin to get hold of adam .. i mean come on durrr! :dohh: bit obvious isnt it? so then i text her sayin i wanted us all to meet up i get NO replies x

Oh well thats different altogether. She's probably of the opinion if she keeps him away from you it voids him of being the father. He can't hide forever. What happens if Jayden turns 16 and wants to find his Dad? Silly mare.

You did the right thing hun, don't worry. Jayden won't miss out either xx


----------



## ella170

i would have done the same thing. In the future when they have a wonderful grandson, they can't say that you've been tryin to keep Adam and them out of Jayden's life, because you have been trying to make it work. i really wouldn't worry, don't feel down about it, you definetly did the right thing- it's them who are being the bad ones


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

I really don't want it to come to Jayden being 16 an having to find his dad, i want his dad to understand it takes two to make a baby an he needs to step up an face it or ... well i don't know x


----------



## Emmea12uk

hunnie, you did the right thing. Leave the ball in his court now. Maybe his mother hasnt seen her son yet so that is why it is taking so long to get back to you.

I wouldnt bother making any more contact tho. They have had their chance.


----------



## Becky

Hello was just having a nosey over here and saw this!! of course you havent been stupid!! they are the stupid ones for not realising how special this is going to be!! you are also showing how much more mature than them you are by taking the first step and wanting the best for your son!! if they cant appriciate that then they need to grow up and just face the fact that Jayden is coming and they are going to be grandparents regardless! running away from the situation wont change a thing!!

maybe you should turn it around and say to adam - how would you feel if this is how your parents treated you. He may start seeing straight then!!

x


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Thanks girls! *HUGS!!!* :D 

Just really feel awful for the fact i can't give Jayden a daddy, to do the things other fathers an sons do, like go for a game of footie or take him out to the park you know what i mean? xxx


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Becky said:


> Hello was just having a nosey over here and saw this!! of course you havent been stupid!! they are the stupid ones for not realising how special this is going to be!! you are also showing how much more mature than them you are by taking the first step and wanting the best for your son!! if they cant appriciate that then they need to grow up and just face the fact that Jayden is coming and they are going to be grandparents regardless! running away from the situation wont change a thing!!
> 
> *maybe you should turn it around and say to adam - how would you feel if this is how your parents treated you. He may start seeing straight then!!
> *
> x

Might give this idea a try! :hug: xx


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Rachel16+Bump said:


> Thanks girls! *HUGS!!!* :D
> 
> Just really feel awful for the fact i can't give Jayden a daddy, to do the things other fathers an sons do, like go for a game of footie or take him out to the park you know what i mean? xxx

I completely know what you mean Rach. Luckily for me I have 2 brothers who are more than willing to take up that tasks for themselves as the 'cool' uncles should I have a boy. They may not be the Dad but my baba will be doted on just as much.

I'm perfectly sure Jayden won't feel like he missed out, and hey who knows when you find another guy who takes on Jayden too, he'll do that with him and you'll look back and wonder why you worried so much.


----------



## Becky

Rachel16+Bump said:


> Thanks girls! *HUGS!!!* :D
> 
> Just really feel awful for the fact i can't give Jayden a daddy, to do the things other fathers an sons do, like go for a game of footie or take him out to the park you know what i mean? xxx

You dont need a man to do that!! my dad left my mum when my little brother was 2 and she does everything for us and more than my dad did!! look at it as you will be the one getting all the extra time with him and seeing him grow and develop!!

x


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Soo..They've just text back an said he will come to mine next Saturday with his dad, even though i said i wanted his mum there, i am not sitting in the room with a man who was going to 'get the boys down' to change my mind about keeping the baby! NO CHANCE! 

Just text back saying i would prefer his mum to come so just going to have to wait an see how they react. x


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Update 1 - They said, Andrea (his mum) is to busy an Adam would prefer to go with his dad anyway so i said TUFF! either that or me an adam meet up on our own. 

Update 2 - They said No i would prefer someone to be with Adam. WA THE HELL DO THEY THINK AM GOING TO DO TO HIM! so me mum just text her sayin .. It's down to Adam an Rachel what happens now its there baby an neither me, you or his dad can say how they do things, an if your not happy with that then leave things as they are. 

xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

i agree his mum should be there too if it makes you more comfortable. I'd just tell them what i want and leave itup to them. If his mum wont come then tough on them.

Don't give them so many chances andlet them muck you about because you are scared Jayden wont have a dad. Hewill do just fine without him and you never know what will happen in the future. You might fall head over heels with the perfect daddy like person.

If he is this crap about things now, then he is going to be twice as crap once the new baby has worn off.


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Emmea12uk said:


> i agree his mum should be there too if it makes you more comfortable. I'd just tell them what i want and leave it up to them. If his mum wont come then tough on them.
> 
> Don't give them so many chances and let them muck you about because you are scared Jayden wont have a dad. He will do just fine without him and you never know what will happen in the future. You might fall head over heels with the perfect daddy like person.
> 
> If he is this crap about things now, then he is going to be twice as crap once the new baby has worn off.

:hugs:


----------



## leeanne

What a bunch of bull!

What is this teaching their son? It's certainly not teaching him responsibility for his actions.

If my son(s) ever got a girl pregnant, my parenting would certainly not be the way his parents are acting.

:hugs:


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

leeanne said:


> What a bunch of bull!
> 
> What is this teaching their son? It's certainly not teaching him responsibility for his actions.
> 
> If my son(s) ever got a girl pregnant, my parenting would certainly not be the way his parents are acting.
> 
> :hugs:

I know! my mum wants me to ring them up an ask what there problem is? don't weather its a good idea or not though? maybe it will cause more trouble? x


----------



## Linzi

That was a very mature and responsible thing to do. If no one gets back to you then it's their loss. 

Well done for being so brave :)

xxx


----------



## nikky0907

I agree with Lee-Anne! Thats terrible!

I mean their son was pretty much old enough to get a girl pregnant and he should be old enough to take some responsibility for that!

They are treating him like a little baby that needs to be protected from the big bad wolf!

And they obviously blame only you and are trying to make it as though they're son is an innocent little victim here!

Umm,hello? You didn't rape him,he was pretty willing I'm sure,it takes two to Tango!

What kind of parents are they teaching their son to duck out all responsibility?Terrible parents.

Yet another evidence that you'll be a better mother to your son at 16 than Adam's mom ever was!
And you'll be so fantastic that he will be the only boy to want to go to soccer games with his mom...A Liverpool fan!

:hug:


----------



## AppleBlossom

You know what I think about it hun :hugs:


----------



## leeanne

Rachel16+Bump said:


> I know! my mum wants me to ring them up an ask what there problem is? don't weather its a good idea or not though? maybe it will cause more trouble? x

Well, if she doesn't ring them up today I am quite sure that things are going to get heated soon and it will eventually blow up.

After all that's said and done, you are still being the mature one trying to sort everything out before LO arrives.

I don't know if I'd be that strong or perservering. I'd have told them all to fuck off a long time ago.


----------



## Emmea12uk

just be mindful of your stress levels. things can be blown way out of proportion really quickly. Dont rise to them or things will get heated. If they want to be involved, they will make an effort. You only need to be accomodating, you dont need to be catering for their every whim.

Let them come to you!


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

ok so i rang, didn't go to plan like i wanted it to haha. heated talk turned into argument and it all came down to her saying - my son is only 15 years old and hes still at school, its not an ideal situation for him to be in. but i said well i'm 16 an still at school, i've sat GCSEs in a hospital bed to make something of myself for my baby but i have still done it, haven't i? an shes like oh well Adams only 15 .. so what, it takes two to make a baby, he is big enough to make a baby but not to take responcibility of his own. 

What the hell! i just don't understand whats going on in her head she doesn't make any sense, she cares about Jayden an wants to be there for him an Adam wants to be daddy to his son (big of him hey ha!) but doesn't ring ONCE! to see how Jayden is doing, even though she knew what days i've had scans, check ups an when i've had my complications etc.. an shes like but you have my number, you can ring me!

So angry!! stuck up bitch, so what if hes only 15, he is about to be a dad she better get over it. 
He's ringing tonight when he gets in, heck knows what i'l say to him, hes as bad as me when it comes to arguin haha x


----------



## Younglutonmum

You sure you're not prego by the same lad as me Rach lol?? Seriously my ex's family are the same as ur ex's!! KNOBS

I wrote my ex's mum a letter a few months back & she still hasnt replied!! What a cow bag lol

xxx


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Younglutonmum said:


> You sure you're not prego by the same lad as me Rach lol?? Seriously my ex's family are the same as ur ex's!! KNOBS
> 
> I wrote my ex's mum a letter a few months back & she still hasnt replied!! What a cow bag lol
> 
> xxx

:rofl: you sure she can read? 

Shes a right posh cow aswell, compared to her am common as muck ha! she was pissin me right off, told her how i really felt about the bludy situation! x


----------



## Younglutonmum

Rachel16+Bump said:


> :rofl: you sure she can read?
> 
> Shes a right posh cow aswell, compared to her am common as muck ha! she was pissin me right off, told her how i really felt about the bludy situation! x

Hahaha I know da feeling!! Stus mum acts propa posh & goes on like her family are above everyone but they're really not lol


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Just been on the phone to Adam :D .. didn't realize how sexyy!! he sounds on the phone haha, he said he wants to be a dad an he is going to try an be there when Jayden's born but he's got exams in school and then was talking about names an he doesn't like Jayden and said he should be called Adam after him so i told him tuff shit, my babies name is Jayden, so we agreed he could choose a middle name so now his name is .. Jayden Robert Joseph Kyle :D Haha i was like bloody hell more names than anything! never realized how much i missed him until i spoke to him then, i got off an me mum went oh my god you went all shy an everything then :) i can't help it :D xx


----------



## sam's mum

Sounds like you're being a hell of a lot more mature than she is! Why does someone need to be with him?! He's Adam's child, not theirs, and he seriously needs to start taking some responsibility and not expecting his parents to do everything for him! You've been the bigger person and given him another chance so you've done everything you can. And don't feel bad for not giving Jayden a daddy - you can do everything that Adam would do with him and more - you'll be a fantastic mum and I have no doubt that he will be a very happy and loved little boy with or without his dad around x


----------



## sam's mum

Rachel16+Bump said:


> Just been on the phone to Adam :D .. didn't realize how sexyy!! he sounds on the phone haha, he said he wants to be a dad an he is going to try an be there when Jayden's born but he's got exams in school and then was talking about names an he doesn't like Jayden and said he should be called Adam after him so i told him tuff shit, my babies name is Jayden, so we agreed he could choose a middle name so now his name is .. Jayden Robert Joseph Kyle :D Haha i was like bloody hell more names than anything! never realized how much i missed him until i spoke to him then, i got off an me mum went oh my god you went all shy an everything then :) i can't help it :D xx

So glad he's taking more of an interest...his mum needs to stop interfering and let him get on with it! Sounds like he's more mature than she is too!


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

sam's mum said:


> So glad he's taking more of an interest...his mum needs to stop interfering and let him get on with it! Sounds like he's more mature than she is too!

Lol yeh, he was more botherd about thinking of names haha. but at least i can relax now knowing the truth, that he does want to be there an that i should stop listening to what other people tell me hes saying (which he says is lies). this is trully his last chance, i hope he makes the most of it and doesnt blow it xx


----------



## sam's mum

Rachel16+Bump said:


> Lol yeh, he was more botherd about thinking of names haha. but at least i can relax now knowing the truth, that he does want to be there an that i should stop listening to what other people tell me hes saying (which he says is lies). this is trully his last chance, i hope he makes the most of it and doesnt blow it xx

I hope so too. He'll be the one missing out if he doesn't x


----------



## Younglutonmum

I really realy hope he doesn't let ya down hunni :) xxx


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Me too :D .. he even asked when my next appointment is an he will try to come but the date of my appointment, hes got an exam :( but at least i know he cares, i've never been so happy to say his name ha! xx


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

I'm so glad Adam is taking responsibility. It'll work out one way or another hun x


----------



## mBLACK

No, it's always better to make the first move. If you just wait for everybody else to you'll spend your life wondering. Even if it's rejection you receive, at least you KNOW and you don't go through life wondering what if.


----------

